
Failed Your Resolutions Already? Time to Try a Habit-Breaking Device - maneesh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-25/best-apps-for-breaking-bad-habits-pavlok-motivaider-ksafe
======
andscoop
If it helps people then by all means I hope it succeeds. But it does bring up
some questions. Does strength of shock improve outcomes? Is it the actual
shock that improves behavior or is that just the delivery method of negative
reinforcement? (Likely the case).

I would think we could find more gentle ways of redirecting behavior, perhaps
an app that keeps count of your failure and success towards a certain goal -
therefore gamifying habits (likely exists).

In the off chance it is the shock that helps curb bad behaviors, I would love
to see some more fashionable shock collars for the more extreme self
improvement junkies among us.

------
DannyB2
I am tired of always failing my new years resolutions.

So this year, 2018, I made only one new year's resolution: I will not make any
new years resolutions for 2018.

Oh, wait. I think I just made a self-breaking new years resolutions.

------
erererer
You can do this with a rubber band on your wrist.

